# Best youth bow



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

Whats the best Youth bow on the market.....

I need one for beginner (7 years old)

and another for a young teen, thats never shot archery before


thanks for the imput


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought the Mission Menace for my 12y/o. It offered the versatility to grow with the child. It has draw length adjustments from 17 to 30 inches, draw weight can be adjusted from 16-52lbs (no press is needed for adjustments), and it weighs less then 3lbs. I thought it was a good way to start someone still growing.


----------



## JPArcheryOK (Dec 23, 2007)

Without a doubt Mission Menace.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

diamond nuclear ice http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_nuclearice.php
great buy at 179.99


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

The browning micro midas 3 is a good bow. I think it's got an 18 to 28 inch draw and 30 to 40 pounds.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

30-30 said:


> The browning micro midas 3 is a good bow. I think it's got an 18 to 28 inch draw and 30 to 40 pounds.


good bows, both my older boys have them.


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Mission Menace! I bought one for my 13 yr old son...nice bow that will grow with them.


----------



## nealinMO (Mar 8, 2006)

My 5 yr old got a Hoyt Trykon Jr and it fits him now and will fit him for many years.. Give it a look, its a great bow for a beginner!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I just bought a Diamond Edge for my 7 yr old daughter. It's a little bit heavy for her...now, but she should grow into it pretty quickly. It is 19-29" draw and 15-30 lbs.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> I just bought a Diamond Edge for my 7 yr old daughter. It's a little bit heavy for her...now, but she should grow into it pretty quickly. It is 19-29" draw and 15-30 lbs.


Great bow, then when they grow even more you can upgrade to 30-60 lbs limbs


----------



## rce777777 (May 26, 2009)

dinodonofrio said:


> diamond nuclear ice http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_nuclearice.php
> great buy at 179.99


Great little bow. Do you think its to small for a seven year old? I was thinking the edge for a seven year old. I am starting my son soon also, so I would like to know.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

rce777777 said:


> Great little bow. Do you think its to small for a seven year old? I was thinking the edge for a seven year old. I am starting my son soon also, so I would like to know.


We looked at those we bought the Edge. They are cute little bows but my daughter is wanting to bow hunt eventually....and we both agreed that that bow just isn't what we thought she should have for a 'hunting bow'. Witht the edge you can eventually got up to 30-60 lb limbs....so really, it's a bow that could last a lifetime for most kids.


----------



## dibber (Mar 31, 2008)

*Darton*

MY daughter loves her Darton ranger 111, fully adjustable.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought my 16 YO son (14 at the time) a Diamond Edge and we have been very happy w/it. He is now strong enough for an adult bow, wish I had the extra $$$$$


----------



## 25years3Martins (Jun 19, 2009)

*Martin Tiger*

I researched a bunch of them and got the martin Tiger for my son. I will let you know how it shoots. I am excited for the price and what you get I think it is the best value...especially for the beginner, that has never shot before. you can read up on some of my research by searching "kids bow"

hope that helps.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

FIB said:


> I bought my 16 YO son (14 at the time) a Diamond Edge and we have been very happy w/it. He is now strong enough for an adult bow, wish I had the extra $$$$$


Just buy the 30-60lbs limbs from diamond for around $50


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

ttt.....

best young/beginner bows???


Thanks


----------



## Slim Pick'ns (Aug 21, 2021)

Is the Mission Craze the new version of the Menace?


----------



## mpleonard6 (Mar 3, 2015)

my son started with a Diamond Atomic. it is a light weight starter bow. he was 8 when he started. My daughter is currently shooting a Diamond Prism. the Prism is very adjustable and she should be able to shoot it for many years.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

13yr old post...........i;m sure he's moved on to something else by now


----------

